# Phát ngôn ‘nóng’ của HH Đặng Thu Thảo sau đăng quang



## Xinh (29 Tháng tám 2012)

*"Tôi  sẽ không tham gia giới showbiz nhưng muốn thiết lập quan hệ tốt với các  cá nhân và doanh nghiệp để có thể phát động nhiều chương trình từ  thiện. Với tôi, trở thành Hoa hậu để luôn cố gắng hoàn thiện trong mắt  công chúng”. Đó là một trong nhiều phát ngôn của Hoa hậu Đặng Thu Thảo sau khi đăng quang Hoa hậu Việt Nam 2012.*

 Cùng điểm lại những phát ngôn của tân hoa hậu sau thời khắc thay đổi cuộc đời.










_"Cho đến giây phút này đây, khi đã chạm tay vào chiếc vương  miện danh giá, em vẫn chưa tin đó là sự thật. Em muốn cám ơn tất cả mọi  người, nhất là bố mẹ, người thân đã luôn động viên, ủng hộ em trong suốt  hành trình dự thi”._










_"Vì hoàn cảnh khó khăn, quyết định lên Cần Thơ, em đã đi làm  thêm nghề pha chế trong quán café. Nhờ công việc này mà em có tiền tích  lũy để trang trải cho việc học. Ban đầu mẹ em không cho nhưng em đã  quyết tâm và khẳng định mình để cha mẹ yên lòng, tin tưởng con gái không  sa ngã khi một thân một mình sớm xa xứ ăn học"._










_"Tôi ăn cơm bụi và sống trong căn phòng tồi  tàn thuê sáu trăm nghìn một tháng. Có người bảo: “Xinh đẹp thì tội gì  cực vậy, chỉ cần yêu một đại gia sẽ tiêu xài xả láng, ở biệt thự, có xe  đưa rước. Từ nhỏ, tôi đã được ba mẹ giáo dục cẩn thận. Tôi sống quanh  những người chỉ nhận những thứ làm bằng công sức của họ. Tôi thích câu  thơ: Bàn tay ta làm nên tất cả/Có sức người sỏi đá cũng thành cơm"._










_"Về Giải thưởng vật chất, em sẽ trích 40% tiền thưởng để làm từ  thiện, không chỉ một chỗ, mà em sẽ chia đều cho nhiều nơi như quê hương  Bạc Liêu, TP. Cần Thơ - nơi em đang sinh sống và học tập"._










_"Việc đăng quang trong đêm chung kết khiến tôi vô cùng bất ngờ,  vì hai bạn đứng kế tôi cũng vô cùng tỏa sáng và trả lời ứng xử rất hay.  Tôi quên mất mình đang đứng trước hàng nghìn khán giả và cảm xúc lúc đó  là đang nghĩ về cha mẹ tôi, quê hương tôi. Theo phản xạ tự nhiên, tôi  đi quanh sân khấu chào khán giả mà trong đầu thì cứ miên man: "Có phải  tôi đã trở thành Hoa hậu Việt Nam?"_










_"Đâu phải chỉ có tiền mới giúp mình trở  thành Hoa hậu, mà ở phía sau còn có cả công sức của rất nhiều người và  sự nỗ lực của riêng tôi"._










_"Tôi nghĩ, để đến với một đấu trường nhan sắc quốc tế thì tôi  cần có sự chuẩn bị rất cẩn thận về mọi mặt như tinh thần, thể chất... Từ  sau khoảnh khắc đăng quang Hoa hậu Việt Nam, tôi đã nghĩ đến việc rèn  luyện và hoàn thiện bản thân hơn để chờ đón những cơ hội sẽ đến với  mình. Khi cơ hội đến, tôi sẽ cân nhắc để lựa chọn cuộc thi nào phù hợp  với mình"_










_"Tôi nghĩ với vị trí và khả năng của mình thì tôi tự tin có thể  nuôi bản thân và giúp đỡ gia đình mà không phải dựa dẫm vào ai. Tôi  mong muốn có một gia đình lúc nào cũng tràn ngập tiếng cười. Mọi người  trong gia đình có thể san sẻ những buồn vui và hạnh phúc trong cuộc  sống. Đối với tôi như thế đã là quá đủ rồi"._










"Tôi thích nhất gương mặt của mình vì ai gặp cũng khen tôi xinh và  hiền. Ngoài ra, tôi cũng thích làn da của tôi. Nhưng trên hết, tôi nghĩ  tôi là cô gái có tấm lòng nhân ái, vị tha."










_"Tôi không chối bỏ việc mình đã đề cập đến tấm gương của Hoa  hậu Mai Phương Thúy. Tôi chỉ xin nói rõ là tôi muốn đi theo con đường  hoạt động từ thiện bền bỉ của chị Thúy chứ không phải là một bản sao của  chị ấy. Mà tôi nghĩ rằng, con người không ai thích có một bản sao và  ngay cả tôi, tôi cũng không thich điều đó"._










_"Tôi rất thích vẻ đẹp của Vương Thu Phương cũng như sự thân  thiện của chị ấy. Tuy nhiên, trong một cuộc thi có rất nhiều việc xảy mà  chị không nằm trong thành phần ban tổ chức và ban giám khảo của cuộc  thi cho nên tôi không nắm rõ vụ việc như thế nào. Mọi chuyện là do ban  giám khảo và ban tổ chức quyết định. Tôi tôn trọng quyết định đó."_










_"Tất cả các trường học đều là nơi trang bị kiến thức cho học  sinh, sinh viên dù cho trường đó lớn, nhỏ hay ở bất cứ nơi nào. Trước  tiên tôi phải hoàn thiện khóa học của mình và tôi dự định sẽ bồi dưỡng  thêm kiến thức ở một số khóa học khác."_










_"Mỗi người trưởng thành đều có quyền chọn lối sống riêng theo  suy nghĩ của riêng họ. Còn riêng tôi thì chọn cách sống sao cho hạnh  phúc, thanh thản tâm hồn và không để gia đình, bạn bè, người thân hay  mọi người xung quanh phải buồn lòng vì mình"._










_"Tôi sẽ không tham gia giới showbiz nhưng muốn thiết lập quan  hệ tốt với các cá nhân và doanh nghiệp để có thể phát động nhiều chương  trình từ thiện. Với tôi, trở thành Hoa hậu để luôn cố gắng hoàn thiện  trong mắt công chúng”._


Theo _GDVN_​


----------

